# While SMF Was Away



## bigtrain74 (Mar 5, 2009)

I tried these over the weekend and they were absolutely DELICIOUS!!! Thanks for the great idea everyone here at SMF!!!

Attachment 20771


----------



## mofo (Mar 5, 2009)

What am I looking at???


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 5, 2009)

The atomic buffalo turds ( Jalapeno peppers sliced in 1/2, filled with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon. )


----------



## jaye220 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep...ABTs are money.  You can put almost anything in the filling and it'll taste great.  I personally love a mix of mexican cheese, cream cheese, crumbled (already cooked) sausage and some nice fresh herbs.  Good work, though.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats from what I can see they look great maybe next time resize a little bigger so we can drool oops I mean see them better


----------



## mikey (Mar 5, 2009)

*The pic is a thumbnail. Just drag the ol' cursor on the pic and left click. Comes up much larger and looking mighty tastier:D *


----------



## seenred (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for postin' the pic, BigTrain!  It's makin' my mouth water.  Those look delicious.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 5, 2009)

look great and as Mikey would say


----------

